# I think my dead cat just paid a visit



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I usually sit in my chair funny, with one leg up in it and the other eventually slides down
Today, this caused my pajama leg to stay up near my knee.
I suddenly felt something with soft fur brush against my leg, I said "hi zoe" and looked down.
There was no cat. The cat is sleeping in her box.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

When Mocha passed to the Bridge, I distinctly felt her three times after. I don't feel her anymore...but I do sense her around still. Keep the love there...talk to your kitty...and you may feel her/him again!


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, right after he died I'd see him more often. Then two weeks later my fiancee lost her best friend (who was most certainly a cat person), and I even had a dream of her (without knowing what she looked like), and Jasper. I'd been holding Jazzy in my lap, and she came by me and sat and talked to me, and Jasper went to this girls lap, and once she was done talking with me she picked up Jasper and walked off. And basically I've got a human keeping him company now until I die.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

A long time ago I took in a stray that was in very bad shape. He hadn't been neutered and was constantly getting beaten up by other non-neutered cats. In the middle of the night he woke me as he jumped onto the foot of the bed. I then remembered that he was at the vet, being very ill. When I called the vet in the morning, I was told that he had died during the night. I believe that it was him coming to tell me goodbye.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

These stories have made me cry. Thank you for posting. Renews my believe that I will see my beloved pets again when I die.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

At the risk of sounding too spooky, I never had any visit from Prince, but 3 weeks before he died someone dumped a kitten on me, who has grown to be - swear to God - almost a copy of Prince in appearance and behavior. So much so that I show people who loved Prince and saw him a lot photos of the kitten and they believe it when I say they're old photos of Prince. When Prince was alive, I used to tell him that I wanted him to be born anew so I could raise him from kittenhood (I found him when he was about 3-4 years old).


----------



## greenhornet-1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> These stories have made me cry. Thank you for posting. Renews my believe that I will see my beloved pets again when I die.


I'm with you. I sure hope so.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I read a book just a couple weeks ago that mentioned testimonies from cat owners about sightings of dead cats/dogs. Yes, I do believe such happenings, but I sure think it best for us to just let the dead go and for them to move on to the other realm. As for us, we need to move on, and if need be, fill that gap with helping a new kitty in need.


----------



## lflongcatlvr (Jul 26, 2014)

Is there an emoticon for tears falling? I had two visits from one of my kitties. The first was three days after she crossed the Bridge. She rubbed against my leg and told me she was alright. The second was a couple of years later, telling me it was time for her to be reincarnated. I don't expect to be reunited with her in this life (and I have to say, I'm a bit of disbeliever in any other life) but if this is so, I know she is bringing lots of fun and love to whoever she's with today. And I agree completely with Snowy; the dead move on and we should too. My two current rescues agree!


----------

